# Shhhhh!!!!



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Let's keep this quiet, so nature doesn't find out, but the conditions are looking pretty good for some surf fishing Saturday.

I think I'm going to see if my pet bull reds are still hanging around.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

awesome...hope you snag a few pets. Keep us posted, always good to hear the various reports.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Let's keep this quiet, so nature doesn't find out, but the conditions are looking pretty good for some surf fishing Saturday.
> 
> I think I'm going to see if my pet bull reds are still hanging around.


Same here. The weather looks good but the water temp may be a killer.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

[email protected] sure does! I'll be around the middle coast somewhere trying to catch me some fishes. Good luck!



surfguy said:


> Same here. The weather looks good but the water temp may be a killer.


Yea, not looking forward to kayaking baits out. Especially bc I dont have a wet suit yet.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh you big sissies! The water temps aren't even down to the 40s yet. :dance:

I'll admit though, as I get older I kayak more baits and wade and cast fewer. :rotfl:

Love my wetsuit.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

bigfost said:


> Oh you big sissies! The water temps aren't even down to the 40s yet. :dance:
> 
> I'll admit though, as I get older I kayak more baits and wade and cast fewer. :rotfl:
> 
> Love my wetsuit.


hope you get a hole in your wetsuit. :sarcasm1
i'll be replacing a toilet, fixing up a house to sell, having other "fun".

good luck.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Oh you big sissies! The water temps aren't even down to the 40s yet. :dance:
> 
> I'll admit though, as I get older I kayak more baits and wade and cast fewer. :rotfl:
> 
> Love my wetsuit.


LOL I'm not worried about myself getting cold. I'm the Ironman, remember? :biggrin: I'm worried the fish are too cold to be bitin. BUT, I'm always ready to find out !!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> I'm worried the fish are too cold to be bitin. BUT, I'm always ready to find out !!


They'll be there and should be hungry, at least, if history repeats itself, they will be on the extreme upper coast.

Remember what I've said before. This time of year it's not uncommon for me to not have any action until after noon. I think they sometimes have to warm up a bit before they get active.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> They'll be there and should be hungry, at least, if history repeats itself, they will be on the extreme upper coast.
> 
> Remember what I've said before. This time of year it's not uncommon for me to not have any action until after noon. I think they sometimes have to warm up a bit before they get active.


I just know 1-2 weeks ago, the water was already frigid - before the cold front moved in. I may go Sat & Sun. Good luck BF and look forward to your report. :rybka:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I've seen you post something about freezing your left over crabs and using them for later trips. Is this true?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT said:


> I think I've seen you post something about freezing your left over crabs and using them for later trips. Is this true?


Yes. My first choice is live crabs, but I've had good success with leftover frozen crabs. Also, the crab season closure is coming up. I usually stock up with a few dozen prior to that and use them while the season is closed.

I always freeze whatever bait I have left over from a trip, and take some, or all, of it for backup bait on the next trip. You never know when bait is going to be in short supply.

I'll only thaw bait (except stingray) once though. I try to keep my backup bait frozen unless I use it (not hard to do during the winter), but if it thaws, I give it to the gulls rather than refreeze it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wnw at 20mph + @ 1pm here.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Its actually looking good all next week with highs near 70 and light winds! Now we just need the water to clear and 60 degree water and the sandbar/pomp fishing should turn on :wink:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Yes. My first choice is live crabs, but I've had good success with leftover frozen crabs. Also, the crab season closure is coming up. I usually stock up with a few dozen prior to that and use them while the season is closed.
> 
> I always freeze whatever bait I have left over from a trip, and take some, or all, of it for backup bait on the next trip. You never know when bait is going to be in short supply.
> 
> I'll only thaw bait (except stingray) once though. I try to keep my backup bait frozen unless I use it (not hard to do during the winter), but if it thaws, I give it to the gulls rather than refreeze it.


I see, thanks! My supply (fish market in Houston) is out so I need to find some for this weekeend.


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

this may be a stupid question but do you hook them live when you launch them out there or break them in half and use them.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

You can do either one. The big ones I prefer to break in half. Someone just posted a link in the "winter surf fishing tips" thread with pics on how to hook a crab.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT said:


> My supply (fish market in Houston) is out so I need to find some for this weekend.


I've heard from others over that way that the Houston HEBs usually have live crabs. Otherwise, just about any Asian market should have them. It's been so long since I fished I haven't bothered to check, but surely the season hasn't closed this early.



kaivon14 said:


> this may be a stupid question but do you hook them live when you launch them out there or break them in half and use them.


I like the medium sized crabs and fish them whole with just the points of the shell broken off to let some extra smell out. If I have to use large crabs, I cut them in half and leave the top and bottom shells on.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

HEB has some frozen cleaned blue crabs. Kinda pricey but I may have to resort to them. LOL


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT said:


> HEB has some frozen cleaned blue crabs. Kinda pricey but I may have to resort to them. LOL


I've always shied away from the cleaned crabs. Let us know how they work if you try them.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess I'll have to start looking into using crab. Only thing I've used is lg dead shrimp topped with fishbites, and cut bait using chunks of whiting and ray. I do occasionally use dead mullet. Have caught one 27" red on a mullet, and a ray on a 6" chunk of whiting, otherwise everything else has been with the shrimp. 

Now that I say that, I've tried frozen squid and have used the gulp peeler crab, but not so much as a nibble on either. Guess I should give the real deal a spin and see if I can increase my odds on reds.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The biggest black drum I have seen caught from the surf was by my ex on a crab that held on to some cut bait all the way to the beach.
I broke off it's claws and lifted the point on one side to let some juice flow.
The big ugly was an honest 50 pound monster, we weighed it on a spring scale.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like Oscar is going to meet me for some McFaddin surf fishing.

Hopefully my pet bull reds will be around in good numbers.

Stay tuned.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Oh you big sissies! The water temps aren't even down to the 40s yet. :dance:
> 
> I'll admit though, as I get older I kayak more baits and wade and cast fewer. :rotfl:
> 
> Love my wetsuit.





bigfost said:


> Good luck guys. I'll be surf fishing tomorrow. I get too cold sitting in a kayak all day this time of year.


So you do get cold after all!

:doowapsta


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT said:


> So you do get cold after all!
> 
> :doowapsta


Oh yeah! In fact, the older I get, the colder natured I am. Between the wetsuit, and the other stuff I wear, sometimes I get to looking like the Michelin Man. :rotfl:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

It is starting to look good. Safe trips and tight lines to all. I am going Sunday. I'll be fishing out of the blue Impala near RD 5 Surfside.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

Weather/water at Surfside is looking better every day. We hope to post a good "catching" report tonight!!:bluefish:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont know why I'm still here at work... I will be leaving shortly! Good luck everyone, hope yall catch lots of "fishes".

:bounce:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

papa john said:


> Weather/water at Surfside is looking better every day. We hope to post a good "catching" report tonight!!:bluefish:


Man, that's a gorgeous pic. 
Ill be there Sunday hopefully.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

bigfost said:


> Let's keep this quiet, so nature doesn't find out, but the conditions are looking pretty good for some surf fishing Saturday.
> 
> I think I'm going to see if my pet bull reds are still hanging around.


Well Jim, you called that one. What a nice day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It was a great day of catching on an even better day. It was not cold at all if you come prepared.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Report posted!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to see a nice surf report report, thanks for sharing!


----------

